# My dog Tulip



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Has anybody else read this? Santa brought it to me for
Christmas, and all I can say is, I found it hard to get 
through. I know it was written decades ago, but it gets
raves and I don't understand it. I won't do a "spoiler"
just interested in anybody else's take on it...


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Is it from Patricia McConnell?


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MaedchenIs it from Patricia McConnell?


That was my first thought too. I am reading The Other End of the Leash right now and she is always talking about Tulip. 

Let me know what you think


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Here's a link:

http://www.buy.com/prod/my-dog-tulip/q/loc/106/30495340.html

It's mainly because the guy was really one of those 
irresponsible owners. Finding males to breed with her, trying
to raise puppies in an apartment, not cleaning up her poop
on walks... I know things were done differently way back then
but it's just not that fun to read about!


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

I read that years ago, I remember really enjoying it myself










Cherri


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

The movie is coming out!

My Dog Tulip - Movie Trailers - iTunes


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I read that book a long time ago (as a kid). I looked at it more as a "What NOT to do" sort of thing, as all his irresponsible dog ownership decisions turn out quite badly. I remember I liked the book a lot although I was shocked at a lot of the things he did. Kinda like the "The Secret Life of Dogs" -- the book is interesting to read even though the author is not a good example of how to raise your dog.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I read it a while back. I thought it had some really funny moments. But some of it made me wonder what in the world this man could have been thinking of. He RAVES about his dog, I read somewhere else that he ceased to be welcome at the homes of friends because of the ornery antics of Tulip!


----------

